# Cutting part of a track in reaper



## 5656130

how do you cut part of a track out in reaper like say you wanna delete the first 12 seconds of a track youve recorded


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

hover the mouse over the front edge of the clip and you should get a little icon thing then you can click and hold then drag and drop the beginning to where you need it.


----------



## Andromalia

Alternatively, split the tracks at second 12 and delete what's before the separator since you now have two wav files on the same track. The solution prposed above is better if you want to to this on multiple tracks though. For one track only, split/select undesired/del is faster.


----------



## 5656130

cyanide540 said:


> hover the mouse over the front edge of the clip and you should get a little icon thing then you can click and hold then drag and drop the beginning to where you need it.



thanks man


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

Andromalia said:


> Alternatively, split the tracks at second 12 and delete what's before the separator since you now have two wav files on the same track. The solution prposed above is better if you want to to this on multiple tracks though. For one track only, split/select undesired/del is faster.



What he said.


----------



## dantejayg85

To accurately cut remember to turn snapping off too other wise it will only move from grid line to grid line unless of course it's exactly at the 12 sec grid line that you want to cut lol


----------

